# MichiganAbbie-4 yr. old GR on Craigslist-MICHIGAN



## Karen519

*Michigan-Abbie-4 yr. old GR on Craigslist-MICHIGAN*

*Free Golden Retriever To Good Home Only*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Date: 2009-08-11, 11:25AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Her name is Abbie. She is a very sweet dog. 4 yrs. old. 60 lbs Good with cats, other dogs, and kids. She is house broken. I* would like to see her go to a family and be an inside dog. I am moving out of state and can't take her with me. If you are interested please email me. *

it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



*PostingID: 1317396076*


*P.S. I just emld. GRROM. HOPING SOMEONE HERE WILL ADOPT HER-KAREN!*


----------



## Karen519

*Anyone looking for a beautiful golden ret.*

*ANYONE LOOKING for a beautiful Golden Ret.

Abbie is probably just like Layla-Looking for Love!!!!!*


----------



## Kirby'sMom

If we weren't already going to get Cosmo today, I'd surely take her! Where are those MI people that had posted on the Cosmo thread after we had decided to take him? Check it out people, here's one for you!! :wave:


----------



## Karen519

*Congratulions*

CONGRATULATIONS on getting Cosmo!

Please update us-when today are you getting him?

I will try to look for those people you mentioned


----------



## Karen519

*Rose Clager*

Rose Clager

Are you still looking for a Golden Ret.
What about Abbie?

Email the lady on Craigslist who is GIVING her away!
[email protected]


----------



## fostermom

She is just beautiful!


----------



## Kirby'sMom

Karen519 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS on getting Cosmo!
> 
> Please update us-when today are you getting him?
> 
> I will try to look for those people you mentioned


Look through the posts on Cosmo. There were people posting after me that they were interested in Cosmo on there.


----------



## Kirby'sMom

Mssjnnfer was one that posted on the Cosmo thread. She is in MI, I believe.


----------



## Kirby'sMom

And Cindy58, who is also in MI.


----------



## FranH

Does anyone know where Abbie lives in Michigan?


----------



## Kirby'sMom

And johnl who is in NY. I just went through the Cosmo thread to see and hopefully someone will take this girl and give her a good home.


----------



## Karen519

*Kirby's Mom*

*Kirby's Mom*


THANKS!!
Just pmd. Cindy58 and Mssjnnfer
Can you please pm Johnl in NY?


----------



## Kirby'sMom

Karen519 said:


> *Kirby's Mom*
> 
> 
> THANKS!!
> Just pmd. Cindy58 and Mssjnnfer
> Can you please pm Johnl in NY?


I sure will!


----------



## Kirby'sMom

Done....hopefully someone will come through for her. Do we know where she is in MI?


----------



## cindy58

Hi, I don't have enough posts yet so I can't reply to any PMs! I was asking about Cosmo for an acquaintance who was interested in a Golden pup. I forwarded this post to them hoping they might be interested in checking out an older dog too. (Sometimes the better choice!).


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy*

Cindy

So sorry I didn't know you couldn't get pm's yet.
Just keep posting here even if it's nonsense until you get 17!!

Glad you sent it to your friend!

*HERE'S THE PRIVATE MSG. I SENT YOU:


Did you see Abbie on Craigslist in MI? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

People told me to let you both know this since you had posted in Cosmo's topic.
Maybe you'd like to give Abbie a Home!


There is a beautiful girl named Abbie on Craiglist in MI
Please emal the owner they are giving her away!!


I HAVE ABBIE POSTED HERE IN GOLDEN RET. CASES:

Michigan-Abbie-4 yr. old GR on Craigslist-MICHIGAN 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Free Golden Retriever To Good Home Only

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2009-08-11, 11:25AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Her name is Abbie. She is a very sweet dog. 4 yrs. old. 60 lbs Good with cats, other dogs, and kids. She is house broken. I would like to see her go to a family and be an inside dog. I am moving out of state and can't take her with me. If you are interested please email me. 

it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 1317396076


P.S. I just emld. GRROM. HOPING SOMEONE HERE WILL ADOPT HER-KAREN! *Attached Images


----------



## Mssjnnfer

I emailed her! It says Saginaw next to it... I hope so, Saginaw is super close to me! (I'd be willing to drive all over though, LOL)

I really hope we can get her! She looks so precious!!


----------



## fostermom

Mssjnnfer said:


> I emailed her! It says Saginaw next to it... I hope so, Saginaw is super close to me! (I'd be willing to drive all over though, LOL)
> 
> I really hope we can get her! She looks so precious!!


Oh! Goody, goody, goody! She is precious. Can you update us if/when you hear back?


----------



## Mssjnnfer

Yes, I will definitely update!

Gary and I are so excited. We keep talking about it... trying to watch a movie. lol, we keep having to pause the movie and talk. I think little Mojo can sense something too, because he's been extra wiggly lately. (Which makes me nervous! He's still healing!)

If/when we get her I will take many pictures!! =D


----------



## Bogey's Mom

Jennifer - I really hope this works out for your family!!! She looks great!!!!!! We will send you happy thoughts.


----------



## cindy58

Karen519 said:


> Cindy
> 
> So sorry I didn't know you couldn't get pm's yet.
> Just keep posting here even if it's nonsense until you get 17!!
> 
> Glad you sent it to your friend!


Thanks, I can read the PMs, just can't reply to them!

Mssjnnfer is much closer to Abbey than we are -- hope it works out for her!


----------



## goldencontriever3

Good luck and I hope it works out for you. Thanks for adopting. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I hope this works out! Keep us posted.


----------



## Mssjnnfer

Thanks all! I still haven't gotten an email back. I've been religiously checking. (ALL night last night. And then when I woke up to check on Mojo's booboo at 3am. And then at 5am. And then at 7am. And then at 10am. And now I'm actually online, so I have my email opened in a new tab, so I'll be able to see if I get one)

I hope, even if the dog's already been adopted, that she'll at least email me to let me know, lol. I need my mind put at ease. I slept pretty horrible last night, because I couldn't get it off my mind. (And I'm really excited about it)

Eeeeyay!!


----------



## Karen519

*Msjenn*

MsJenn

did you email both the craigslist email and her email?
i would do both.
Did you check on Craigslist for Saginaw MI?
Maybe she has an update or more info?

http://saginaw.craigslist.org/pet/1317396076.html

HERE IS ABBIE'S AD ON CRAIGSLIST ABOVE. It only gives the alicat email.
[email protected]


----------



## Mssjnnfer

I only saw the alicat email... I've never used craigslist before, how can I find the craigslist email?


----------



## Karen519

*MsJenn*

MsjENN


I was wrong. Sometimes a comm or craigslist email is give and sometimes the persons email is given,

The alicat address is only one listed.

If you don't hear back, email the Golden Ret. Rescue of Michigan
GRROM, they may have taken her ans I had emld. them yesterday too.

http://www.grrom.com/


----------



## Mssjnnfer

Okay, cool. I requested an application from the GRRoM a couple of days ago, and received the email for it. So if Abbie is a no-go, we will be trying to get one through them. =D


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Hmmm, just did a reverse look up using this email address. Ask lots of questions! Could be they place an add on the sites that came up.


----------



## Mssjnnfer

I really want to have Abbie and Mojo meet before I make the big decision. I mean, you just never know. Moj gets along with the dogs around here... but they never come INTO the home.

If I do get her (or any golden rescue) how can I make her comfortable her first couple of weeks? I'm sure she'll be homesick. Missing her "owners" ... I mean, Mojo was easy. He didn't cry once when we first had him. I've never done this with an adult dog. How can I gain her trust and love?


----------



## fostermom

Mssjnnfer said:


> I really want to have Abbie and Mojo meet before I make the big decision. I mean, you just never know. Moj gets along with the dogs around here... but they never come INTO the home.
> 
> If I do get her (or any golden rescue) how can I make her comfortable her first couple of weeks? I'm sure she'll be homesick. Missing her "owners" ... I mean, Mojo was easy. He didn't cry once when we first had him. I've never done this with an adult dog. How can I gain her trust and love?


 Just love her. There may be a short period of her missing her old "family", but they adjust fairly well.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

They adjust really fast. This person's cell phone or telephone number is listed on the web, too.


----------



## Mssjnnfer

fostermom said:


> Just love her. There may be a short period of her missing her old "family", but they adjust fairly well.


 I can do that. She's not gonna know what hit her, LOL. We're clearing out our last spare room right now for her (or... any one that I get)...

We're going to go on a toy and cookie shopping spree soon. Is it sad that I get excited when we get new dog toys? LOL.


----------



## Mssjnnfer

The number is listed? ... Should I call? What if she wondered how I got the number? lol. I included my number in my email. I just wish I'd get one back. (She's probably at work though.)

I'm going nuts! I need to knowwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I can't seem to find the listing for whatever animal they placed an ad/adds for. I'm really tired. My son's wedding was last night and I didn't get in until 1:45. I'm not feeling all that great and I'm having what some people call brain far**. Could be the Golden that is listed. If you do call you can always say you were so anxious you did a reverse look-up???


----------



## fostermom

Kimm said:


> I can't seem to find the listing for whatever animal they placed an ad/adds for. I'm really tired. My son's wedding was last night and I didn't get in until 1:45. I'm not feeling all that great and I'm having what some people call brain far**. Could be the Golden that is listed. If you do call you can always say you were so anxious you did a reverse look-up???


I ran into the same thing. They had doodles listed with that email address, but I am thinking that the ads might have expired. One of them mentioned that the puppies were born in December 2008.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I sent an email too. I'll let you know if I get a response. My interest is in getting her into a safe home fast. It doesn't have to be my home even though I wishihad2goldens. 

As long as someone gets her pulled off Craigslist.


----------



## Karen519

*Mssjen*

MssJen

Did Abbie's owner email you back?

Is your Hubby ok with adopting her?

Like eveyone else I think it might take her a short time to get used to be in another house, but probably not long at all.
I emld. GRROM to see if they had contacted alicat about her and the lady said she forwarded Abbie to their intake coordinator and that's all she knew.


----------



## Mssjnnfer

Nope, no email yet.

And yes, he's all for it! He was the one who had the idea that we should get another dog. =D He's awesome LOL.

I hope I can get her. I just want an email saying either way so I'm not wondering/worrying/getting my hopes up.


----------



## Karen519

*Mssjen*

MSSJEN

I REALLY hope she answers you soon -hoping she didn't find an adopter yet because you guys sound perfect.

If she doesn't answer Wish just posted a Golden Ret. and Rottie being given up in MI and I found a Male golden Ret., 3 years old, being given up in MI.
There are TOO MANY!
I hope you hear about Abbie, because the way she says I want her to hve an inside home it makes you wonder if she was being kept outside.


----------



## Mssjnnfer

I have fingers and toes all crossed. I hope she's just at work or something, so THAT'S why she hasn't emailed back. But yeah.

I saw that about the Rottie and Golden. There are SO MANY. What's up, Michigan? I know times are tough, but geez! 

That would be pretty sad if she was kept outside. =( She's going to have her own room, her own crate, her own EVERYTHING here. I just want confirmation so I can buy some material to start making her a bed. lol. 

GAH. I'm going nuts!


----------



## Mssjnnfer

Well, I'm going to go pop in a movie and cuddle with Mojo. Hopefully I get an email by the time it's over. :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Karen519

*Got an email from GRROM*

Just got an email from GRROM that they too emld. this lady and have not had a reply about Abbie.


----------



## Mssjnnfer

Ugh. It upsets me when someone posts something like this and then doesn't check (or respond) to emails. It's not like you're selling/giving away a toaster or something. 

I just hope she didn't dump her. =( 

I was worrying about that last night.


----------



## Karen519

*Mssje*

Mssjen

I bet she adopted her out to someone else and never bothered to update the post.
Keep checking on Craigslist to see if there is an update


----------



## Karen519

*Mssjen*

Mssjen

I googled Abbie 4 year old Golden Ret. in Michigan
and found Abbie is also posted for sale on Myspace
http://www.myspace.com/ali_cat48601


----------



## Mssjnnfer

That link won't work for some reason. Would I need a myspace to be able to look? I don't have one... I only have Facebook. :-/


----------



## Karen519

*Here is how it appears on myspace*

*try this link
http://www.oodle.com/view/golden-retriever/1520044759/usa/*HERE'S HOW IT APPEARS I don't belong either


Home Pets Dogs - Golden Retriever
View my other ads (2) 
Alicia 
SAGINAW, 23 years old, Female 

20 friends 
Golden Retriever ShareReport
Posted on Classifieds for MySpace - 6 days ago 
Breed: Golden Retriever 
Category: Dogs 
Location: Saginaw, MI 
Sex: Female 
Features & Description
Her name is Abbie. She is a very sweet dog. 4 yrs. old. Good with cats, other dogs, and kids. She is house broken. I would like to see her go to a family and be an inside dog. I am moving out of state and can't take her with me. If you are interested please email me. 
This ad has been viewed 77 times.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Is this dog anywhere near you? She's listed as a mix, but I don't quite see it.

*#195GoldenMix *
*Golden Retriever [Mix]*

*Large







Adult







Female







Dog *


Click to see
full size
  
 





Printer friendly 
Email a friend 
Enlarge photo 

*More About #195GoldenMix*


Stray - (#195) Golden Retriever mix, female, a beautiful, friendly, gentle girl. She know s "sit" and was very patient for her photo session. She is a little shy around noisy dogs. Available Thursday August 20th if not reclaimed. 

*My Contact Info*


Gratiot County Animal Control
Ithaca, MI
989-875-2221
Still available, too.

*Golden Retriever*

*Large







Adult







Female







Dog







Pet ID: 492D9 *

Click to see
full size
   
 





Printer friendly 
Email a friend 
Enlarge photo 

*More About Allie*


This is a beautiful female Golden Retriever. She was found as a stray in Harrison and brought to the shelter. Her name is Allie and she weighs approximately 90 pounds. She is already spayed. She is looking for her previous owner or a new best friend. If you are interested or have any questions, please call the Clare County Animal Shelter at (989) 539-3221 and ask for Control No. 492D9. 
Allie is spayed/neutered. 

*My Contact Info*


Clare County Animal Shelter
Harrison, MI
(989) 539-3221
Many more of course.

http://www.petfinder.com/search/sea...&pet.Age=adult&pet.Size=&pet.Sex=&location=mi


----------



## Mssjnnfer

The first one says she's in Ithaca... which is a little over an hour away. (Not bad though!)

And then the second one, Allie, is about an hour and a half away. Also not bad!

They are both beautiful dogs! I don't see the mix in the first one either... 

I will be calling both shelters tomorrow. Hopefully I can rescue one of them!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Click on the link, you will find more. I posted these two because they are in shelters. More are, but sometimes a dog in need hits me and I have to get off Petfinder for a few minutes.


----------



## Mssjnnfer

Oh yeah, I was looking through them on Petfinder. =( 

I called about "Scam-Pending" a couple of days ago, and they said they didn't know who I was talking about.  

There are just so many of them. Ugh.


----------



## Karen519

*Mssjen*

MSSJEN

Let us know what you find out on both of the other girls!!!

Here is Allie's Link:
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14348143


----------



## Mssjnnfer

I shall! Oh, GOOD. Tomorrow IS Monday.

LOL, for some reason I keep thinking it's Sunday. I thought I was going to have to wait an extra day to call. Good good. 

I will definitely keep everyone updated! We are going to save a golden retriever, no matter how hard it seems!


----------



## Karen519

*Mssjenn*

Msjenn

*Can't wait to hear what you find out about these two girls.*

As fas Abbie goes, I think alicat just posted her on Craigslist and Myspace and never returned to check msgs.

On Myspace it said shes only posted 2 msgs since March 2009!


----------



## Mssjnnfer

So, I called both the Ithaca Shelter and the Harrison shelter about those dogs. 

The Ithaca one (with the first dog, the "mix") wasn't open today... they're open tomorrow, so I'll call then.

The Harrison one was very nice. They said Allie's 7 years old, nice, laid back, and we'd need to get all her vaccinations done, because she's not UTD. 

We only have one problem. 

The next day we BOTH have off is NEXT Wednesday (26th) and no shelter will hold a dog. So we'd have to call that morning to see if they still have them. 

I'm calling the Ithaca one again tomorrow though. =D


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Are you sure they will not hold the dogs for you if they know you are coming to see them? Beware of the time they have spent in the shelter. Many shelters put the dogs down within a few days.


----------



## Karen519

*Ask*

Kimm is right you can ask if they will hold her or ask if they can meet you before or after shelter opens quickly or can you just take a few hours off to go see her and get her?


----------



## Spartan Mom

Mssjnnfr - have you found the one for you yet? Just in case you were interested in her, I found out that the girl in Ithaca went to rescue - and I'm pretty sure this is her - at ARNI in Lansing:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14451075

Nell 
*Golden Retriever, Yellow Labrador Retriever [Mix]*

* Large







Adult







Female







Dog *


Click to see
full size
   
 





Printer friendly 
Email a friend 
Enlarge photo 

*More About Nell*


Thank you so much for looking at my pictures and visiting my bio. I was in a scarey place that sold the dogs and cats that came there to research. But my foster mom fell in love with me and now I am safe until I can find my forever home. My estimated birthdate is Feb 2008, so I am out of that puppy stage of chewing and soiling in the house. I found the toy box within minutes of coming into my foster home and was very happy to see that there were plenty of fun things for me to choose from. I get along with all of the dogs here and we love to play and chase together. I am allowed the run of the house even when my mom is gone and I am a very good girl. I am quite a big girl and have the manners not to jump on you. Even when I get excited I just dance a little and when mom tells me to sit, my pretty little butt hits the floor...I can even sit pretty! I also seem to do pretty good on lease (mom has yet to really give me a good walk). I will soon be spayed and up to date on all of my vaccinations. Please fill out an on line application or send an inquiry about me. You will never find a better, sweeter companion. Thanks! 

*My Contact Info*







Animal Resource Network Incorporated

Phone: Please use email
Here is the contact information from ARNI's page:

_*Animal Resource Network Incorporated 
P.O. Box 80376 
Lansing, MI 48908 
Phone: 517-853-8239 
Email:  [email protected] 
 *_


----------



## Mandarama

Mssjnnfr, we have crossed fingers and paws here that you find your rescue dog soon!


----------



## Rose Clager

We really would like a young male, since I still have so much pain with my girl, Gwen, not saying we would totally rule out any based on gender, we do want to be politically incorrect and all. A good home with loving people and one "small bus" brother Golden, who have the means, South Florida location, and possible locals around the world, since Dad is a pilot, I am open to any, but will not go onto sites looking and seeking. I believe that the right pup, boy or girl will come to us and it will be great.


----------

